# Best way to measure Multiple subs



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi All. I have 2 subwoofers in corner cabinets and the only good place to put them in my room is the front corners behind my main speakers. I'd like to figure out how much gain I am getting from them being in the corners. I have BASH 300 plate amps in each cabinets and I can add or reduce gain with a little soldering. Should I measure them with the mic 1 meter away from the driver or from my listening position? Cheers, Dennis.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Always measure the room. Room gain and or corner placement is about the room creating more sound not the sub. Your sub will always play at the same level if you do not touch the dials but the sound in the room will change if you start moving things around.


----------



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Black. Its good to be able to measure instead of doing it by ear.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Measurement are always good but I must ask "why are you measuring this and what value are you going to compare this to?"


----------



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

I've built my system over the last many years and always tuned it by ear. Lately I've built bass traps and absorber panels so now I want to tweak it in proper.


----------



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

Also, I tri-amp with a DBX active crossover so I figured I would use all that adjustment to get it right.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

djnagle said:


> Hi All. I have 2 subwoofers in corner cabinets and the only good place to put them in my room is the front corners behind my main speakers. I'd like to figure out how much gain I am getting from them being in the corners. .





djnagle said:


> I've built my system over the last many years and always tuned it by ear. .





djnagle said:


> Also, I tri-amp with a DBX active crossover so I figured I would use all that adjustment to get it right.


I see. Your first post led me to believe you were just wondering how much gain you get from corner placement. I now see that you are just trying to level match your system.


----------



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

I am just now finishing a preamp that will let me put my sub back in service so that is why I focus on the subs to begin with.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

djnagle said:


> Also, I tri-amp with a DBX active crossover so I figured I would use all that adjustment to get it right.


You are a saucy man. 

I'm working (slowly) on a pair of OB's bi-amped with with a dBX 223XL.


----------



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

Active is the way to go DQ. I have all the bits and pieces to build a Steve Bench tube crossover and when I get my system dialed in with the DBX, I'll build the tube crossover to those points.

Good luck with your OBs. I did a pair of those once using the 223XL. you won't be disappointed. D.


----------



## djnagle (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are pix of the line array, open baffle, econowaves. I called them the Array-O-Wave. Both my wife and I are artist and we were going to each use one of the baffles for a canvas and do a painting but a friend came over, heard them and broke out his wallet.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a fun construction project.


----------

